# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Diplomacia, një detyrë e vështirë

## Albo

*Diplomacia, një detyrë e vështirë*

Nga Zef Mazi*

Ka disa ditë që politikaështë ngërthyer në ethet dhe kundërshtitë rreth emërimeve në shërbimin e jashtëm. Shtypi po i reflekton Shtypi po i reflekton gjerësisht këto zhvillime me nuancat përkatëse. Caktimet e ambasadorëvë të rinj, janë në qendër të sulmit dhe të justifikimit. Ndjej se është bërë profesionalisht dhe moralisht e nevojshme, të paraqiten disa observacione dhe reflektime mbi mënyrat se si kryhet diplomacia, në kuadër edhe të një kapërcimi të shkurtër historik, organizimi i punëve, trupave diplomatike, përfshirë zgjedhjen dhe përgatitjen e diplomatëve.

1. Diplomacia është metoda e vendosur e bisedimeve në marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare. Ajo është arti i manaxhimit të marrëdhënieve ndërkombëtare, kryesisht përmes bisedimeve. Shpesh diplomacia ngatërrohet me politikën e jashtme. Termat janë të ndërlidhur, por jo sinonimë. Diplomacia është instrumenti i politikës së jashtme që përcaktohet nga drejtuesit politikë, megjithëse diplomatët mund të japin këshilla në këtë drejtim. Politika e jashtme përshkruan dhe përcakton synimet, strategjitë për arritjen e tyre, dhe taktikat që duhen përdorur në sensin e gjerë të fjalës. Diplomacia zbaton politikën duke përdorur çfardo taktike që i duket e përshtatshme brenda orientimeve të dhëna. Mjeti i saj parësor janë negociatat. Në përgjithësi, politika e jashtme shpallet publikisht, ndërsa diplomacia në shumicën e saj është sekrete, megjithëse rëzultatët e saj zakonisht bëhen publike.

2. Synimi i diplomacisë është të çojë përpara interesat e shtetit, të cilat diktohen nga gjeografia, historia, dhe ekonomia. Diplomacia, si alternativë e luftës për të arritur synimin kombëtar, ka armë fjalën. Shpesh, por jo gjithmonë, ajo përpiqet të ruajë dhe forcojë paqen. Diplomacia përpiqet që të forcojë shtetin duke fituar avantazhe, duke bërë aleatë dhe duke neutralizuar oponentët. Pra, ajo përpiqet që të krijojë vullnet të mirë në drejtim të shtetit që përfaqëson. Kjo nuk arrihet lehtë, në varësi të shtetit dhe fazës së zhvillimt të tij.

3. Tradita që çoi në sistemin e sotëm botëror të marrëdhënieve ndërkombëtare, ka filluar në Greqinë e Lashtë. Prova më e hershme e diplomacisë greke është në letërsinë e saj, në mënyrë të dukshmë tek Iliada dhë Odisea. Në fundin e shekullit të 12-të, në Itali përdoret për herë të parë termi, ambasador (term që vjen nga latinishtja e mesjetës, ambactiare  me shku në një mision). Në shekullin 16-të, titulli ambasador përdorej vetëm për të dërguarit e mbajtësit e kurorës, dhe ata të republikës së Venedikut. Makiaveli, vetë një diplomat fiorentin, ka shkruar se një i dërguar duhet të ketë integritet, besueshmëri dhe ndershmëri, së bashku me takt dhe aftësi për të përdorur sipas rastit, harresat, lëniet jashtë të diçkaje, dhe ofertat favorizuese. Në shekullin e 17-të, juristi holandez Grotius, botoi De Jure Belli et Pace (Mbi Ligjin e Luftës dhe të Paqes). Libri i tij konsiderohet i pari libër i të drejtës ndërkonbëtare. Ai hodhi konceptet e sovranitetit të shtetit dhe barazisë midis shteteve sovrane, koncepte bazë për sistemin modern diplomatik.
Në vitin 1626 Kardinali Richelie, krijoi të parën ministri të jashtmë moderne në Francë,  Ministrinë e Punëvë të Jashtme, - për të centralizuar politikën dhe për të siguruar kontroll mbi të dërguarit në ndjekje të politikës së: raion detat  interesit kombëtar (të shtetit). Ai iu përmbajt mendimit se shteti i kapërcente kufijtë e kurorës dhe të territorit, të princit dhe të popullit. Ai nuk ishte dakord me dëshirat dhe ndjenjat e sundimtarit. Për të shteti ka interesa dhe nevoja që bazohen në ato interesa, që i kalojnë caqet e ngushta. Arti i qeverisjes qëndron në njohjen e këtyre interesave dhe veprimit në përputhje më to, pavarësisht nga konsideratat etike, emotive apo fetare. Richeli shpalli atë që është bërë tashmë aksiomë, për ata që drejtojnë politikat e jashtme të shteteve sovranë. Sistemi francez u imitua nga shtetet e tjera të mëdha gjatë procesit të ngritjes së Ministrive të tyre të jashtme, në shekullin 18-të.

4. Kongresi i Vjenës 1814-15, me Aktin Final që u amendua më 1918 në Aix-laChapelle, përcaktoi katër klasa të kryetarëve të misioneve diplomatike, përcaktoi rregullat e diplomacisë, etj. Më rritjen e numrit të entiteteve shtetërore dhe gati shtetërore, u rritën edhe funksionet e diplomacisë. Shifrat dhe diversiteti, ishin pasqyrë e detyrave të reja të diplomacisë, dhe theks i ri në detyrat e vjetra klasike. Lufta e Ftohtë, do të thoshte më shumë spiunazh, për çka zyrtarisht ambasadorët nuk kishin dijeni që bëhej që nga atashetë deri të shoferët. Me këtë shpjegohet edhe pse në vende të vegjël por strategjikë, filluan të krijohen ambasada të mëdha. Misionet filluan të fokusohen te tregtia, dhe ajo që quhej tregtia private, filloi të përfshihej në punët e Ministrive të jashtme. Negociatat për tarifat dhe borxhet, morën rëndësi të veçantë. Nuk duhet lënë jashtë edhe propaganda, bisedat dhe pritjet informative si dhe diplomacia kulturore. 

5. Konferenca e OKB-së për Marrëdhëniet Diplomatike dhe Imunitetet, miratoi Konventën e Vjenës për Marrëdhëniet Diplomatike më 1961, që zëvendësoi rregullat e vendosura në shekullin e 19-të në Vjenë dhe Aix. Ajo përcaktoi tri klasa për kryetarë, misioni: 1) ambasadorët ose nucios, të cilët akreditohen te kryetari i shtetit dhe kryetarë të tjerë misionesh me rangje ekuivalente; 2) të dërguar, ministra dhe inter-nuncios, të cilët akreditohen të kryetari i shtetit, dhe 3) të ngarkuar me punë, ad interim (të përkohshëm), që akreditohen te ministrat e punëve të jashtme. 

6. Kredencialët nuk janë gjë e thjeshtë. Caktimi i një kryetari misioni, është proces kompleks. Për të evituar vënien në vështirësi, në siklet, emri i personit, (ai apo ajo) testohet në rrugë informale para se të bëhen hapa të tjerë zyrtarë dhë publikë. Në rast së vendi pritës nuk ka kundërshti, direkt os indirekt, paraqitjen zyrtare të kërkesës për agrement, osë miratim, e bën i dërguari që do të zëvendësohet. Më pas, ambasadori i ri dërgohet me letra kredenciale që kryetari i shtetit të tij i drejton kryetarit të shtetit pritës me prezantimin e ambasadorit të ri si përfaqësues të tij. Paraqitja e këtyre kredencialëv është mjaft formale. 

7. Nëse i shohim në total, detyrat e ambasadorit janë ulja e fërkimeve, përmirësimi i marrëdhënieve dhe manaxhimi i ndryshimeve, që gjërat të bëhen kurdoherë me rregull. Detyra e ambasadorit, është edhe të japë këshilla dhe të paralajmërojë. (Bisedat me ministra të jashtëm, kryeministra dhe zyrtarë të tjerë kyç, duhen raportuar me besnikëri, hollësi dhe saktësi të madhe.) 
Pavarësisht nga natyra e problemit, bashkëbieduesi, negociuesi (ambasadori), duhet kurdoherë të shfaqë siguri, besueshmëri dhe kredibilitet. Ai kurdoherë duhet të përpiqet të krijojë besim dhe të duket i ndershëm dhe i drejtë, duke u përpjekur të kuptojë edhe shqetësimin e palës tjetër. Forca e karakterit, precizioni, qartësia, kurajoja, durimi, dhe një gjendje e balancuar nervore, janë të domosdoshme, së bashku me mosdurimin e kalkuluar që mund të përdoret taktikisht. Një bisedues/negociator i aftë, me përvojë e di mirë edhe sensin e kohës, kur të përdorë paralajmërimin dhe kërcënimin ose koncesionin. Për këto diplomatët, dhe në mënyrë të veçantë ambasadorët, duhet të jenë të përgatitur mirë, dhe shumë mirë.

8. Nëse nuk janë politikanë dhe specialistë, ata që bëjnë diplomaci janë diplomatët e karrierës, qofshin këta ambasadorë ose sekretarë të tretë. Në ambasada zakonisht atashetë janë specialistë, ndërsa stafi tjetër janë profësionistë karriere, më përjashtim ndoshta të ndonjë ambasadori. Për tu bërë sekretar i tretë, nga atashe, që është grada më e ulët e specialistit në një MPJ, duhen kaluar një minimum prej 5 vjet pune në detyrë. Në vende të caktuara ndonjë emërim ambasadorësh bëhet për të shmangur oponentët politik në vend, në ndonjë tjetër për të shpërblyer mbështetjen në fushatën elektorale, dhë në ndonjë tjetër, në raste të vecantë, shmanget emërimi i njerëzve të karrierës për arsye specifike por jo politike. Personeli diplomatik, në shumicën e gjerë të rasteve dhe të vendeve, që nga ambasadorë e poshtë, janë të karrierës. Të gjithë, veçanërisht të rinjtë që hyjnë në shërbim, kalojnë në një sitë rigoroze përzgjedhjeje dhe trajnimi, para se të përfaqësojnë vendin e tyre jashtë.
Në këto këndvështrime, detyrat e diplomatit, nuk janë të lehta. Nëse duhen kryer si duhet ato detyra, diplomatët duhet të përmbushin shumë kritere, siç theksuam më lart. Diplomacia nuk është e thjeshtë, dhe as lojë, diçka që mund ta bëjë cilido dhe në cdo rrethanë. Ajo është profesion dhe jo pak i vështirë. Që në vitin 1679 diplomati holandez Aabraham de Vikefort, ka thënë se një i dërguar është një spiun i ndëruar dhe një mesazher i paqes i cili duhet të jetë tërheqës, i qetë dhe indirekt, dhe se mashtrimi është kundërproduktiv. Më 1716, diplomati francez Fransua de Kaliere, shprehej dakord me kolegun holandez dhe shtonte, se diplomati duhet të bëjë punët e drejtuesve të tij dhe të zbulojë punët e të tjerëve. Pra, diplomacia është një profesion që kërkon personel të trajnuar, dhe të përgatitur realisht mirë.

_*Ambasador, Përfaqësues i Përhershëm në Organizatat Ndërkombëtare, Vjenë_

----------


## Kryeplaku

Albo,

urime per artikullin e bukur qe sollet!

Ky zoteria qe paskemi nderin ta kemi per perfaqesues ne Vjene i paska shtruar shume bukur shume ceshtje te diplomacise.

Thjesht do doja te sqraoja dy konkluzione ketu...

Ne lidhje me interesin shqiptar do te thosha se ne kete moment qe po behen bisedimet mbi statusin e Kosoves, Kosovaret i kane njecik pisk punet per shkakun e thjesht se nuk kane eksperience diplomatike dhe diplomate profesioniste ngase Kosova nuk ishte me perpara shtet i pavarur. Pra sic kuptohet do ken probleme Kosovaret nga statusi i Kosoves nese gjerat varen nga perfaqesuesit e tyre, se  ekziston edhe mundesia qe gjerat mos te varen fare nga ata. Sidoqofte nje gje eshte e sigurte se Kosovaret me vdekjen e Rugoves humben te vetmin diplomat qe kishin!

Pertej rastit kosovar -ku po bisedohet mbi statusin- nese kapemi me realitetin nderkombetar do thosha se roli i diplomateve po ulet dhe do ulet akoma dhe me teper. Zhvillimi i telekomunikacioneve dhe hapja e nje ser intitucionesh e organizmash nderkombetare, akoma edhe te nivelit te larte diplomatik/qeveritar, ka bere qe diplomatet te humbin rolin e tyre te rendesishem.

Kjo gje ka nje te mire... shtetet tashme midis keshilleve/takimeve te rangut te larte (si psh. G8, Keshilli i Ministrave te BE, Sinodi i Larte i BE etj.) kuptojne me mire njeri tjetrin, pra ekziston nje transparence me e qarte ne qellimet e udheheqesit te pales tjeter (ngase ti tashme degjon vet ate e jo perfaqesuesin e tij.). Kjo ka bere qe per shtete si psh. SHBA -qe ia vlen te shenohet se fuqia e saj i lejon nje detyre me te lehte diplomatike, ngase ka fuqine te degjohet edhe pa intriga- ta ken kthyer shume here ambasadorin ne nje rol simbolik (keshtu shpjegohet edhe fakti qe SHBA ne postet e ambasadoreve vendos shume here njerez te letrave dhe te artit).

POR ka edhe nje rezultat teper te keq, ky rezultat eshte se kryetari i shtetit duke pasur kete lehtesi te kalimit te mesazhit tek palet e tjera e ven menjane diplomatin profesionist. Vetem se ketu ekziston nje problem... udheheqes te nje shteti demokratik te bejne faktore si lidhjet publike, sjellja xhentile, demagogjia, kokefortesia etj. dhe jo aftesite e tua diplomatike. Keshtu me pak fjale kur diplomacia kalon ne duart e kryetarit te shtetit ajo shume here keqperdoret!

shenim: periudha me me pak luftra e historise europiane mbahet te jet 50vjecari i dyte i shekullit i 19 -sipas shume analisteve- ngase mbas fenomenit Napoleon diplomatet morren mbi supe fatin e Europes. Kjo periudhe ishte edhe periudha e shpikjeve te medha sidhe periudha e artit. Kjo tregon me pak fjale se njerezit nga mungesa e luftrave kishin kohen te merren me gjera te tjera. Por nga ana tjeter mungesa -me perjashtim luftrat e famshme te Bismarkut qe nga kohezgjatja e tyre e shkurter cudisnin cdo historian- e luftrave ktheu vemendjen e udheheqesve dhe qytetareve ne problemet e brendeshme duke shkaktuar keshtu trazira shoqerore te cilat i kane pasojat e tyre deri ne ditet e sotme. Gjithashtu duhet theksuar se ekzistenca e shume fuqive i dha hov diplomacise ngase te gjithe fuqite europiane i frijkesoheshin mundesise qe te ken gjithe fuqite e tjera kundra vetes (ne kundershtim me sistemin dypolar ky rreziku i SHBAs ishte nje dhe rreziku i BS ishte perseri nje), keshtu zgjidhja me e mire ishin intrigat dhe premtimet sesa nje lufte qe nje Zot e dinte sesi do perfundonte. Fund, duhet theksuar se diplomacia me te vertet solli paqen midis Fuqive te Medha per reth 50 vjet por kjo diplomaci ishte nderlikuar aq shume dhe ishte bere aq e domosdoshme saqe ne momentin e pare qe ajo u terhoq sadopak nga skena (psh. pangopesia e Kajzerit, problemet e Carit ulen rolin e diplomateve te dy fuqive) i hapi rrugen Luftes se Pare dhe te Dyte Boterore.

Fund, besoj se nje sistem i ndare ne kater ose me teper pole fuqie do ishte sistemi me ideal per te ardhmen e te gjithe planetit!

flm

----------

